# Pheasant hunting ranches



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I am looking for a place to take my sons pheasant hunting next weekend. Don't want to have to join a club just want to purchase a few birds and shoot them. I live in Layton but can travel a little if I need to. Any information or contacts is greatly appreciated. Thanks, utbowhntr


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

You can try Rigby Ranch in Newton. About an hours drive north into Cache Valley. 435-563-9293 is the number. Great areas to hunt and no membership. 

You can check out ksl and look under hunting for some folks in Benson, Ut. I can't think of the last names. 

Also huntall on this forum was running some birds, maybe give him a shout out. He is around the Tremonton area.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

there's a place near Logan called Salt Creek or Salt Road...something like that...they are pretty reasonable...$10/bird...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.muddyroad.net
That's the place in Benson. The Wattersons are the couple that run the place. They couldn't be nicer.
Funny- I just found myself and my dogs in the photo gallery of that website.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't run anything anymore but I do some guiding at a place called Pheasant Grove in Corinne. - Ken Dillree 435-279-4163

I have also heard good things about Rigby Ranch in Newton and another in Paradise although I don't know their name.

There is Diamond Ranch in Syracuase, but I could not tell you good or bad about that place - Never heard much about it.


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Muddy Road Outfitters in Benson is a decent set up. As mentioned, the Wattersons are very nice and accommodating. The only pheasant club I am aware of in Paradise is Paradise Outfitters, and you have to be a member to hunt with them (at least that's the way it was last year).


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

utbowhntr said:


> I am looking for a place to take my sons pheasant hunting next weekend. Don't want to have to join a club just want to purchase a few birds and shoot them. I live in Layton but can travel a little if I need to. Any information or contacts is greatly appreciated. Thanks, utbowhntr


if you are still looking for a place to go...I would be happy to take you and your son out whenever you want. I am a member at a club in Utah county. let me know. do you have a dog?


----------

